# HELP! Kindle 2 Screen Frozen with Lines D:



## cookieforkaitlyn_x3 (Mar 27, 2011)

HI everyone , my Kindle hasn't been working for some time now.
One day my screen was glitched up, with lines in every which way.
I reset it in every way imaginable and it still would not work. 
I forgot about it over time, and it has just come to my attention again.
Is there any good advice for what I should do

Currently looks like


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your screen is broken.

Call Kindle customer service, they may replace it for you.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## ak_popsicle (Dec 4, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Your screen is broken.
> 
> Call Kindle customer service, they may replace it for you.
> 
> ...


Yep! Definitely call. They may not replace it, but they might. Mine broke a couple of weeks ago and they overnighted me a new one shortly after I called them. Good luck!


----------

